# Us open - information



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

The us open will be held may 30 and 31 with practice on the 29th.

This tournament will be directed by rolland and frank and overseen by our president bob sales.

We hope this tournament will be the best yet being centrally located on the east coast within driving range of the north and south.

Compitition will begin on sat at 9 sharp. Get there early to register and if you like help set up the field, a safty meeting will take place before the first cast. The last round will be at a time selected each day by the membership and the president.

Saturday will be a practice day where anyone can cast and prepare for the weekends events.

Everyone is welcome to attend. We have catagories for all ages and experience levels, ladies and children included.

''Please read the sportcast rules which can be found on the sportcast web site or i will have copies at the event.''

There will be a cookout on saturday hosted by the casters wives ( all wives are welcome to help out) you may bring a covered dish if you like.

Tommy farmer will be conducting a seminar on friday at 3pm. Arrange to get off work early if you want to learn how to cast farther, fishing or feild casting, tommy is the best at both, and a great instructor.

Lodging: Super8 757-547-8880
days inn 757-547-9262
red roof 757-523-0123
springhill suites 757-410-9406
extended stay 757-424-8600
comfort suites 757-420-1600

directions: I 64 east or west to the 168 bypass
south, towards nags head, exit 8a
hillcrest pkwy west, behind cracker
barrel rest.

Map quest: Cracker barrel rest.
217 hillcrest pkwy
chesapeake va 23322

direct any questions to the previous post us open
someone will answer.
Hope to see you all there!!!!!

Nserch4drum please sticky


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Thanks for getting this info out Frank-- I missed it initially-- hope to see everyone there !!


Clarification


> Saturday will be a practice day where anyone can cast and prepare for the weekends events.


The practice day is actually Friday.

Mark
:fishing:


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

STUCK. and added to the calander.

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/calendar.php

Let me know if any changes to the calander is required.


----------



## FishRung (Nov 26, 2002)

Mapquest found it ... maps.google.com didn't.

Brian


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

To get close you need to enter the address as two words; Hill Crest Parkway.

Google and Mapquest gets you in the vicinity but for me neither recognizes the exact address nor do either's satellite images have the Cracker Barrel. In Mapquest the Target / Home Depot is under construction, there's no Wawa or Wendy's down on the east end of Hill Crest. Google shows the Target and Home Depot and while Google Street View shows the Wendy's and Wawa it doesn't show the Cracker Barrel . . . 

Is the Cracker Barrel on the SE quad of the Hill Crest Parkway / Edinburgh Parkway intersection?


----------



## Rolland (Nov 1, 2004)

Sgt_Slough said:


> To get close you need to enter the address as two words; Hill Crest Parkway.
> 
> Google and Mapquest gets you in the vicinity but for me neither recognizes the exact address nor do either's satellite images have the Cracker Barrel. In Mapquest the Target / Home Depot is under construction, there's no Wawa or Wendy's down on the east end of Hill Crest. Google shows the Target and Home Depot and while Google Street View shows the Wendy's and Wawa it doesn't show the Cracker Barrel . . .
> 
> Is the Cracker Barrel on the SE quad of the Hill Crest Parkway / Edinburgh Parkway intersection?


The satellite image is over one maybe two years old and the Cracker Barrel is on Hill Crest Parkway by the exit.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Dang, you guys are going to be in my neighborhood(well, basically). I live about a mile away from there. Might swing by and check you guys out if I'm not fishing!!!:beer:


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

across the parkway is a target store a wendys and a couple places, on the bottom side is the crackerbarrel up against the parkway and next to it is a chic fillet, the area to the bottom right is the field along side the 168 bypass

frank


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

cracker barrel is actually the center patch up against hill crest


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

May be your chance to be famous:

Updates, newsjeff is coordinating with wavy tv10
to have a news team at the feild to cover the event.

Lee toliver, sports writer for the va pilot, will be doing an article for next weekends sunday paper on the casting tournament. Although he will be out of state next weekend he will be coordinating information with tommy farmer for the article.

Frank


----------



## 61flathead (Dec 30, 2008)

Do you need to register for the Friday Seminar? If so how do you do that?

THANKS


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

flathead, no need to reply just show up but its nice to know approx. how many are interested


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

Where is all the info on the tournament ?? ie. Cost to get in , line size , and also 
where to get the clips and sinkers?? I am assuming I can just show and throw my
heaver.. ( in the tournament that is )


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

fishnuttz said:


> Where is all the info on the tournament ?? ie. Cost to get in , line size , and also where to get the clips and sinkers?? I am assuming I can just show and throw my heaver.. ( in the tournament that is )


Here's a quick shot of the line, shocker, clip and weight rules:

RUNNING LINE
The running line shall be made of high visibility monofilament material and be the same diameter throughout its entire length. The running line shall have the following minimum diameters:
.31 mm (.01220 inch) for the 175 gram weight
.31 mm (.01220 inch) for the 150 gram weight
.28 mm (.01102 inch) for the 125 gram weight
.25 mm (.00984 inch) for the 100 gram weight

SHOCK LINE
The shock line shall be made of high visibility monofilament material, have a minimum diameter of .75 mm (.0295 inch), and be parallel throughout its entire length.
There shall be at least eight turns of the shock line around the spool before any cast is attempted.

CASTING WEIGHTS
Only official weights provided by Sportcast USA may be used in a tournament. The official weights are 100 gram, 125 gram, 150 gram, and 175 gram. The weights may not be altered in any way.

LINE CLIPS
An approved line clip must be used to attach the casting weight to the shock line.​The rest of the rules are on the *Sportcast site*

I along with many others will have line if you don't have the hi-vis in the right size, clips and sinkers are supplied by Sportcast.

$20.00 is the event casting fee, that gets you Saturday and Sunday if you so wish. Sportcast USA memberships are available but not required; you will be considered a "day caster" and will not be eligible for awards.


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

nuttz, read the first post in this thread and then read the sportcast rules which will answer the rest of your questions

frank

thanks sarge we posted at exactly the same time


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

checked the field today, all cut and ready to go, tomorow they say chance of afternoon showers, hasnt rained yet today which it was supposed to, friday sw winds 10 to 15. weekend looks great no rain but not predicting the winds as yet.

frank


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

Sgt_Slough said:


> .31 mm (.01220 inch) for the 175 gram weight
> .31 mm (.01220 inch) for the 150 gram weight
> .28 mm (.01102 inch) for the 125 gram weight
> .25 mm (.00984 inch) for the 100 gram weight
> ...


 Thank you that's want I wanted to know...


----------



## FishRung (Nov 26, 2002)

*drawinout*



drawinout said:


> Dang, you guys are going to be in my neighborhood(well, basically). I live about a mile away from there. Might swing by and check you guys out if I'm not fishing!!!:beer:


You might feel inclined to join in - bring your kit just in case.

Brian


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

FishRung said:


> You might feel inclined to join in - bring your kit just in case.
> 
> Brian


Shoot Brian, I know exactly how far I can cast, and it ain't very far!!!LOL I'll probably be fishing Sunday, but most likely I will swing by and say hi Friday or Saturday.

Ryan


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

drawinout said:


> Shoot Brian, I know exactly how far I can cast, and it ain't very far!!!LOL I'll probably be fishing Sunday, but most likely I will swing by and say hi Friday or Saturday.
> 
> Ryan



Ryan,

Nice avatar... that's a hellava OTG cast to hook up on a spade!!!!


----------

